# New ping screen



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

This is a ping screen that is apparently being used in Miami USA.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-acceptance-screen.154438/

There is a small white line across the bottom of the box that is the timer. It slowly swipes off from right to left. You touch the grey box to accept the ride. Does not tell you the passengers address until you accept the ride.

No I don't know if we will get it here or if it is fake.








The following are more samples from USA. I suspect uber is testing various versions.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm guessing you have a bit of an idea of where the pick up is from the map above? Blue dot your car, black/green pin the pick up for the new pax


----------



## weekendnightdriver (Sep 5, 2016)

Most of the time, just the street name of the pickup address is enough in guessing the pickup trip.
I just want them to add some big button for us to quickly dismiss the order without waiting for the timeout.

Anyway, the destination of the trip is still missing.


----------



## Sydeny Driver (Apr 6, 2017)

Grand said:


> This is a ping screen that is apparently being used in Miami USA.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-acceptance-screen.154438/
> 
> There is a small white line across the bottom of the box that is the timer. It slowly swipes off from right to left. You touch the grey box to accept the ride. Does not tell you the passengers address until you accept the ride.
> ...


Why they all look left?


----------



## Sydeny Driver (Apr 6, 2017)

Grand said:


> Right!?


Depend on angel


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sydeny Driver said:


> Why they all look left?


Sydney Driver, please... yeah we get it. You are a new driver with no math skills. Picking up trolleys will pay you more.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

weekendnightdriver said:


> Most of the time, just the street name of the pickup address is enough in guessing the pickup trip.
> I just want them to add some big button for us to quickly dismiss the order without waiting for the timeout.
> 
> Anyway, the destination of the trip is still missing.


Agree, destination is still missing. 
This is no improvement at all. 
A courtesy phone call / text is still required.


----------



## Scotsman (Feb 8, 2016)

I think we will come to that day when they will only show blank ping screen with the just 10-sec timer. 

Don't know what's Uber obsession in hiding away things from its drivers.

They don't show destination, then they removed the pax name, total lifetime trips, ability to see other ants in nearby areas through pin dropping, now they removed the pickup address (if it's true).


----------



## idanzzz (Dec 19, 2016)

Dislike - When i'm driving I hardly want to be squinting to find out what the road/street the ping is for. Def need an address stated as per what is occurring today


----------



## MrM (Jan 18, 2017)

idanzzz said:


> Dislike - When i'm driving I hardly want to be squinting to find out what the road/street the ping is for. Def need an address stated as per what is occurring today


They could make the ping pop up far more efficient on screen real estate by making it square. There's a lot of unusable space with a circle, although it might look a bit fancier & high tech!


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

I actually really like this Miami screen, because it shows the route to get to a pax at a glance. Easy to work out if a job is ahead of you or behind you. But yes, an address at the bottom would be nice, too.


----------

